# Has anyone had a negative test at day 7 post FET and been pregnant?



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm 7days into my two week wait after a FET  and still have another 7 days until my blood test, I did a home PT today and it was negative, I was wondering if anyone has had this result and went on to be pregnant?  I know its early but so many of you have tested early and had a positive result?
I have no symptoms at all its hard to stay positive.

Thanks xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

I'm no expert but I would say that it's a little early to test. What day embryo was it ?  I think you are unlikely to get a positive result until about 11-14 dpo (or the equivilant with FET for me was the day I started progesterone) 

Hope in a few more days you get a positive result !

Good luck
Claire x


----------



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Claire

Thanks for the reply, my embryos were day 4 at transfer and that makes them now day 13, only 5 more days until my blood test so I will have to be patient, its just hard not knowing one way or the other as you know!  
Thanks xx


----------



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi againg Ckaire

Good luck with your treatment too!.xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I tested negative 9 days post 5 day transfer, and positive on day 10 - it has subsequently turned out that I have (at least for now, still early at 7 weeks...) twins in there so presumably quite high HCG levels....day 7 is definitely too early for it to be conclusively negative...
best of luck for test day   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Suitcase

Congratulations on your pregnancy, hope it all goes well for you, thank you for replying you have given me hope, was starting to feel as if it was a failed attempt again, was hoping to get a positive result by Friday as it's my husbands birthday would have been a lovely present for him, but a positive result anytime is just as good.

Thanks 
Chris xx


----------

